# Bike ID and year help.



## floridasfavson (Sep 6, 2009)

I picked this bike up recently at a yard sale. I believe it to be a Hawthorne. Not sure on year. I am pretty sure the wheel set is not original to the bike.
Would also like to know what original parts are missing to the bike.
Serial# 8707I  790   Any help will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## floridasfavson (Sep 6, 2009)

I am thinking it might be a 30's Shelby Flying Cloud. Would like some comfirmation on this and some catalog photos if anyone has any.

Thank you


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 6, 2009)

The Bike is a Colson and was produced in 1936, 1937 or  perhaps early 1938. The earliest bikes used a tubular fork instead of a forged fork. In 1938 the frame was redesigned with a shorter wheelbase and the top tubes placed further apart to accept the new for 1938 tank.

30thtbird just posted a copy of the 1936 Colson Catalog on this site:

1936 Colson Catalog

Many Colson frames have a serial number that follow a pattern that decodes to indicate the year, your serial number does not clearly follow this pattern but the bike was most likely produced in 1937 judging by the above noted design features.

These Colsons are great riding bikes, they are sized larger than many contemporary designs from other manufacturers and the extended wheelbase gives them a very stable ride. 

Your bike looks generally correct but it probably would have originally been equipped with the Colson version of a sweet heart sprocket and would have had a Colson braced drop stand rather than a kick stand.

I have never seen a Colson with welded in place truss rods. I believe someone made the modification to the bike.


----------



## floridasfavson (Sep 14, 2009)

Phil - Thanks for information. After going over the bike again, It appears you are correct about somebody welding the truss rods to the fork. By the look of the welds you can tell they are not factory. I plan to get this bike looking original again. I already located the correct grips and plan on getting the crossbar handlebars and drop-down stand.


----------

